# Brownnl's Bermuda Lawn Journal



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's my lawn journal after several months of spending waaaaay too many hours following this website.

A little about me… I'm an upstate NY transplant that moved to the Greenville SC area for work in 2006. I've learned my way around warm season grasses through trial and error. I had my previous home built in 2009, and learned a ton. 
1.	Don't put off installing irrigation. I was planning to do it myself, and 9yrs later… nothing
2.	Bermuda hates shade. Every edge of my property, or every section with shade struggled
3.	Fescue looks great in fall and spring, but it is impossible to keep up in the summer
4.	It's way to hot here to mow ~0.5acres with a standard push mower. I moved from a 21" push, to a 42" rider, to a 44" commercial zero turn
5.	Bermuda loves mulch beds. The few I had resulted in a constant battle

Enter our new house that we started building mid last year. I prioritized a handful of things with the lawn:
1.	Ease of maintenance… limit trimming, big open spaces
2.	Limit shade

I wanted to switch to an "easier" grass, but once my neighbors went with Bermuda I figured I was stuck with it. Zoysia was also going to run me ~$0.20/ft^2 above the cost of Bermuda which would have amounted to about $3k for our 15k ft^2 of grass. Reluctantly I went with Bermuda… I'm happy I did.

All 15k ft^2 were sodded. I was fairly happy with the exception of the side of the house, the back hill, and the bank adjacent to my neighbors property. I think the sod didn't get the water it should have, and struggled for a few months.

After walking the property a few times, I realized my zero turn would only be "safe" to mow ~70% of the lawn. Instead of mowing 70/30 with zero & push mower I sold the zero and bought a commercial walk behind. I found a lightly used Scag SWZT 36" a couple hours away that was cost neutral to the zero turn Ferris I sold in the spring.

After a few months of mowing, I quickly grew frustrated with the smoothness/level of the grass. I acknowledged it with my old track home, but this one was done "right". Apparently "right" doesn't mean smooth. I prepped my lawn for aeration and top dressing prior to a vacation ~1.5wks ago (1.75" - lowest Scag will go)

I found a local company that specializes in aeration and top dressing. They showed up at 8am this morning, and just after lunch they had aerated and spread 21yds of sand over my 15k ft^2 lawn.

Here's the start of my adventure. I have a few unique nuances that may be different than the other warm season journals:
1.	My lawn is not conducive to a reel mower. I may be able to fight it on the front, side and back, but it'll be useless on the banks. I fully intend to cut with my rotary hydro walk behind
2.	I'm on my 4th weed control/fertilizer guy in my 10+yrs in the area and finally found one that I like. I'm more than capable of applying myself, but I found it hard to find material the last time I tried and found that it wasn't cost effective.

Anyhow… here's the start of my adventure


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Some photos...

Pics of sod:















Some photos from ~June/July:













I had some problem areas:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's the prep for aeration and top dressing. The scalp before my early Aug vacation:

























After a week of growth with plenty of rain it looked great:











Now the process to res alp, aerate, and topdress (I used a local guy I couldn't recommend highly enough)


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm not sure why, but the order of all my photos keeps getting scrambled... Hopefully you can follow


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Lastly, here's the equipment I plan to mow with:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

One week post top-dress.

I had some really heavy rain the night after the sand was put down, but most stayed in place minus the areas that would have likely eroded away anyhow.

Photos were taken at the +1wk point during and just after another rain storm.

































I may mow at 2.5" with my 21" Toro this weekend.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Bermuda grass on a roll. That's awesome to have instant grass


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Great documentation. Looking and thinking about mowing your front lawn makes me tired lol


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Today's day 12 after top dressing the lawn, and the first mow. I mowed on the 3rd notch with the Toro 21" which I believe is 2". There are a handful of areas with heavy sand that I was afraid the heavier walk behind may tear up. Today was confirmation that I won't be mowing "reel" low unless I find a ride on 3 reel golf course mower. It was <70F at 9:30AM when I started, and it still wore me out. It's amazing how much faster and easier it is to now with the 36" hydro walk behind.

As expected the sand made huge improvements to fill in most of the dips and valleys in the lawn. I have a couple irrigation trenches that could use a touch up, but most of the lawn is great. I won't be rolling any putts on it anytime soon, but I'm sure I'll have no problem scalping with the Scag at the lowest setting.

Next is finding a better way to keep Bermuda out of the mulch beds. I'm going to try heavy doses of roundup every other mow for the rest of the season. If that doesn't work, I may look into concrete edging.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Awesome color!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Day 18. Mowed with the Scag.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Mowed at what I think is sustainable @ 2.2.25"


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

First post of 2020...

Here's the state of my lawn as of late April. We had some warm weather ~2-3wks who that started to green up the Bermuda, but night temps recently have fallen to the 50's. I gave the lawn a shot of Milo ~2wks ago, and think I wasted my time.

COVID has given me plenty of time to keep up with lawn maintenance. I've been mowing every ~4 days out of boredom at 1 3/4" because I can...

I also bought some new equipment. I bought a Stihl edger late last year, and finally bought a sulky for the Scag (and a weight kit). I decided on a Proslide XT which has provided some baby stripes.

Here are some photos for documentation sake. I hope to share some thick green grass in ~2-3wks.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

The last pic shows the portion of the lawn my kids spend hours a day on playing soccer, football, baseball, golf, etc. I'm thinking about buying a manual reel mower to see if I can keep up with much more frequent mowing.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Some additional progress pics below. 
May 2nd:



















June 9th:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

There were ~5 mowing in between the last set of pictures and both are mowed with the same pattern and height (2").

The latest was mown late in the evening followed by a pretty heavy rain which wiped away the stripes.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@brownnl the lawn like great.

I manual reel mow my backyard, it's actually pretty easy during the summer when I don't have much debris. I think you'll be a fan. My Scott goes to 1", which is more like 1.25" in some areas.

There is at least one manual reel that does mow a little lower.

What type of Bermuda do you have? I'd guess 419 or tiftuf?


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Fertilizer app, plenty of rain, 9 days without mowing, & HOC increase:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

That looks good!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

So after the last mow I was unhappy with some uneven spots. I mowed in a gentle rain, with a mulching setup, and cut >1" off the lawn. It was a bit of a mess... mower was full of grass, blowouts everywhere, etc. it took a solid hour to blow the clippings.

Fast forward 2 days... I got anxious and tried to clean up the uneven spots and reduce HOC by 0.25". I was at an indicated 2.0", raised to 2.5" for the "sloppy" rain mow, and dropped it down to 2.25".

I mowed twice in a diagonal pattern which isn't great for the front. It exposed some lighter greens and scalps... I went out and measured and found HOC measured with a tape at 1.75", deposits adjusting my deck measurements to match indicated height.

Lesson learned... measure actual HOC and don't get anxious after an increase.

I'll take some pics tomorrow and again a week out after the recovery.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Couldn't bring myself to photo lawn after previous mow. I let the lawn go 8 days, mowed at 2.5" (2.0" measured). Here are the results.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

After another week at the beach, I've been forced to move height of cut up to ~2.5" (3" indicates on the Scag). I'd like to reset HoC one time before the end of the year, but I'm not sure I want to live with an ugly lawn for 1-2wks. I may just maintain this height until dormancy.

I also applied my 3rd round of milo in late July.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

The lawn is officially too fluffy for me to get any golf practice in, so I decided to expirement with a HOC reset. Rather than take the full plunge, I decided to to tinker with a few smaller areas:









I've got a couple cheap flags on the way from amazon, and have a couple offers in on cheap manual reel mowers on Craigslist.

I've set a new program on the sprinkler to get some extra water, and plan on getting some rapid release nitrogen to get it kick started.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Guess I stopped keeping up... excitement with late scalp was positive.

I'm now all in on mowing low this coming season:







I was luck to find it locally with low hours (665hrs) and extensive maintenance history. I can't wait for the spring to try it out.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

SWEET! I want to see how that bad boy does on your hill.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's an AWESOME find... looks like it is in great shape.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

AWESOME! Will you offer it as a rental on occasion to folks in the Midlands? :lol:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I admit to letting the lawn get away from me after a couple vacations last year, and didn't have motivation to post 3" scruffy Bermuda.

Fast forward to 2021...

Today I did my annual spring scalp. It was a mess. I envisioned using my 21 Toro bagger, but quickly gave up because it was horribly slow and inefficient. Instead I broke out the Scag. First cut at 2.25", second at 1.5". Both cuts came with almost 2 hours of blowing/raking and managing clippings.

Today was the first time running the Deere 2653A. My HOC gauge shows 1", but was cutting just over 3/4". My observations:
- the mower is a beast. Looking back at a 84" cut width vs 36" on the scag made me chuckle
- cut quality doesn't compare. Even my untrained lawn looked similar to my courses dormant fairways 
- the mower handles hills great, but turning can be sketchy. I found mowing side to side easier than up and down. Mower was planted on the side hill by my driveway that can even be sketchy with a push mower
- when mowing a steep side slope, the middle reel leaves a ~1/2" strip of uncut grass. Will have to see if there's a way to adjust.

Overall I'm very pleased. I want to drop reels a bit more before sending them off to be sharpened. Height today seems perfect to maintain for the year.

Before/after




Some after photos:








I have a bunch of videos my wife took, but can't figure out how to load them. Here are a few screenshots:










My 22mo old loves to ride along. I got some help help from my older 2 and the neighbors kids to cart off the clippings.

I filled the green landscaper bag at least 25 times which are 2/3yd each. It was a ton of clippings.

I'm considering buying the kombi bristle wheel to see if it'll take care of the fine clippings that are too small to rake.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Mulch is coming tomorrow. Have 15yds for around the house. I plan to pick up a ton of river stone to prevent washout near driveway.

I haven't decided if I want to switch to mulch on the back bank. I hate that pine straw doesn't allow me to blow leaves. I'm leaning towards mulch.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

If you put the pine straw down in the spring it is usually matted down enough in the fall to blow leaves. Aim the blower further away and a bit higher. The lighter leaves will move and the pine straw wont. Looks awesome!!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

GrassDad said:


> If you put the pine straw down in the spring it is usually matted down enough in the fall to blow leaves. Aim the blower further away and a bit higher. The lighter leaves will move and the pine straw wont. Looks awesome!!


Maybe it's the 20+deg slope or my trigger finger, but that never works.

Mulch may not work either, but much easier to reapply if needed.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Picked up power rotary scissors and stuck it on the Husky 323 trimmer. I don't like the way it drives the head (lack of torque?). I need to run the trimmer at >75% throttle to break the scissors free, then have to maintain >50% throttle to keep them spinning.

I've been eying the Stihl power bristle brush to sweep acorns/gumballs off the backyard. I was planning to stick it into the FS90r, but now I'm considering a new power head (KM131r) to drive the power brush and rotary scissors. FS90r can be left for dedicated edger duty, and that'll also leave option to run Kombi hedge clippers.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's my logic behind purchasing a power brush/broom.









Clippings are hard to rake because they're so fine, and even my backpack blower struggles to break them up quickly/efficiently.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had a friend use one to pick up clippings from his TifTuf scalp recently. He said it worked pretty well.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Read this from the beginning. Kept saying this beautiful lawn is begging for a reel mower. Will say I got excited for you when I saw the JD in the garage. Looking forward to seeing it in its full glory this year!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

After ~1.5wks away for work I came back to some grass starting to turn green. Here's first full mow/trim/edge of the season:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Decided to add another tool to the stable...



I also stocked up on Tnex (first time trying out a PGR)

Applied first application of Milo a couple days back and got another cut in.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Starting to green up a little better. Planning to get a truck of sand and address a few problem areas this weekend.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I bet this is a challenging lawn with all the slopes. It looks really good.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Spread some sand to fill some low spots. 1yd doesn't go far...


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

A few cold nights has caused Bermuda to stall... I was hoping for more progress through the sand.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Another mow... slowly starting to green up. Next week looks like ~60deg night time temps.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Greening up nicely. Looking forward to some warm weather this week.

Dropped HOC to 0.8" from 1":


----------



## BruceAlmighty22 (May 12, 2021)

Awesome lawn journal! I live in Spartanburg, so can I come over and give that John Deere a test drive?!? I will bring beer haha.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Tried out the new spray rig for the first time and applied some ironite. I wanted to make sure my calibration was solid before applying Tnex in a couple days (before a 5wk trip).









I plan to get in 2 more mows before turning lawn over to a neighborhood kid to cut with my 21" rotary.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> Awesome lawn journal! I live in Spartanburg, so can I come over and give that John Deere a test drive?!? I will bring beer haha.


Anytime 😉


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's a quick snapshot before I left Thurs:



I've setup a handful of cameras to monitor it while I'm out of town. I'll try to post regular updates.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Just returned after ~5wks away. I had one of the neighborhood kids push the lawn with my 21" Toro while I was away.

I'm near certain the dose of Tnex has completely worn off as the lawn was very long and covered with seed heads after being mowed only 4 days ago.

I was considering cutting at 1", but decided to reset HOC to 0.7" with intention of maintaining ~1.0" for the rest of the year. I'll likely do another shot of Milo over the weekend and a dose of Tnex in ~2wks.

Mid season HOC resets are messy:













Final result (before and after a good rain shower):









I did accidentally nuke 2 spots with Tnex that I'll document over the weekend(one present by corner of driveway and the garage). Lesson learned… let sprayer purge over concrete.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Awesome progress! Reel mowing was definitely a game changer!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally got around to attempting to fix the 2 spots I nuked with TNex… before:







In process:















Lawn is coming in strong 6days after HOC reset. I plan to mow again this weekend at ~1" where it'll remain for the rest of the year.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally mowed 9 days after the HOC reset. I set reels to just under 1".

















My 2 plugged spots aren't looking so hot. I've tried to give plenty of water. I'll continue to monitor and provide updates:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Been slacking with updates.

PGR app a week ago, and a dose of fungicide today to fight some dollar spot after heavy rains on Monday.

Spent ~1hr evening out reels this afternoon. I had them within ~1/64", but still found the outer edges of the forward reels and cut low and back reel was cutting high. A bunch of manual adjustments have it close. I also tightened reel/bed knife contact up some last week which has improved cut quality substantially.

















Nuked spots from Tnex are just starting to fill in. I'll get some pics later this week.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Fantastic. Still want to ride up and borrow the JD riding reel! :lol:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally feel like I'm getting the lawn dialed in. Reels are set at 1". I had some issues scalping edges that I was able to address by reducing Dow pressure on the reels.

I'm about due for another PGR app (likely last of the year). The lawn was pretty long today after only 4 days.















I'll get some better pictures in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

After some struggles with weather and another vacation, I'm now mowing at ~1 1/8".

Lawn looks good from far, but definitely not as healthy earlier in the season at ~3/4". I'm going to ride it out for the rest of the season and try to be more diligent with PGR and more frequent cuts next year. I'm also planning to proactively apply fungicide after another season battling dollar spot.

Also planning a heavy aeration/sand application like last time… just need to convince the wife to spend the $$$ 😂


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Still riding 1 1/8 HOC. Got a bunch rain the past few days. Grass is getting stemmy, but way too late in the year to reset HOC.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Looking good man. Next week we are starting to cool off pretty fast in the Upstate. I just put down more sod in the back and hope it establishes before dormancy hits.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Looking good man. Next week we are starting to cool off pretty fast in the Upstate. I just put down more sod in the back and hope it establishes before dormancy hits.


I'm anxious for the cooler weather for golf. I can't wait to walk 18 holes without sweating through every article of clothing I have on.

Where's you get the sod? Im going to sod over ~1/2 of my bank in the back yard in the spring. I used Edwards Sod when the house was built for the larger rolls.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

brownnl said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good man. Next week we are starting to cool off pretty fast in the Upstate. I just put down more sod in the back and hope it establishes before dormancy hits.
> ...


I hear you man. I played Links O Tryon last weekend and it was nice and toasty out. Definitely looking forward to cooler weather.

I got the Tahoma from New Life Turf. They can do hand rolls or mega rolls.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Raised feels up another notch in prep for dormancy. I tried my best to burn in the stripes…


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Got a ton of rain M-F this past week with warmer weather. Grass was still soggy this evening, but couldn't afford to go another day without a mow (8 days):


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Likely the last mow of the season with cooler night time temps….


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I waited a bit longer this year to scalp. I did it with 2 cuts to keep clipping size as long as possible. Clipping cleanup will come tomorrow, it got windy.

I didn't measure, but think it's at ~1/2". My goal is to maintain at 3/4" this year.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I've been delinquent in updates this year. It's been a rollercoaster year…. Here's a brief update/timeline to catch up on 2022:

Once again this year, we had signs of septic drain field issues. We finally pulled the trigger to do some exploratory digging to investigate. We found a couple crushed panels, excessive fill and poor dirt quality. Not a cheap start to the season…







I was an idiot and didn't immediately remove excess clay and prep for new sod. This created a massive amount of work that nearly killed me. I had to break up the clay with a pick ax after a couple rains.





It took fairly well even though it stayed out in the sun for a day and a half before I was ready to lay the sod:













More on the next post


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Got back into the swing of things in June:







Last record of grass in the back yard:





We made the call to abandon the drain field in the front yard and put a new one in the back. We have the ability to use the front field if needed via a bull valve. Qty-3 70 foot lines, 210 yds of gravel and 3 days later.















I helped out to make best effort to limit impact on side yard:







Continued on next post


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Lawn was starting to look good late June/early July:





In preparation for a week away over the 4th I decided to reset HOC (5/8" -> 3/8"). The "thick" sections of the yard were out of control even mowing every 3 days and started scalping. I haven't put out any PGR this year in an effort to stitch together the new sod.

June 30th:





Today I verticut, cleaned up the mess and cut at 1/2". The sections that had green left bounced back strong, but the "thick" areas that took on the heaviest scalp are coming back much more slowly:









A shot of fertilizer will go down in the morning… I got rained out after wrapping up trimming.

Our contractor is flaking on us that was going to rework irrigation and sod the back (including the bank). I'm pushing to get it addressed ASAP, but struggling to find a contractor. Recent rain shows that grading is solid, but I may use the opportunity to add a couple drain boxes and direct water to the driveway. It'd be ideal to run something down to the street along the left side of the house, but I do t want to deal with torn up irrigation and destroying the yard.


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

Looks great!

Just needed to say I had a good laugh while reading that you went from (paraphrased) "I don't think I can reel mow it because of the slopes…" to "maybe I'll just try a push reel" (quite… ambitious for that size lawn!) and then the next thing I'm seeing is a Deere ride-on reel.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

CrazyJon said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Just needed to say I had a good laugh while reading that you went from (paraphrased) "I don't think I can reel mow it because of the slopes…" to "maybe I'll just try a push reel" (quite… ambitious for that size lawn!) and then the next thing I'm seeing is a Deere ride-on reel.


Yeah, I certainly skipped a step. Triplex was 100% the right way to go though. There is zero chance I'd be mowing 3-4days with a walk behind reel mower. I legit sweat through a shir while sitting on the JD for 20mins 😂


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Hit the struggling spots hard with the verticutter and raised reels to 5/8". It's coming back, but much slower than I'd like.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Put some sand down on the trench for the new drain field yesterday.





Got a mow in today. The front has nearly pushed through the scalp.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Another 3 days… another mow:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Used up the remainder of my sand to fill in low spots with new sod and hopefully jumpstart the scalped area.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Could really use some rain.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Heavily sanded trench is starting to fill in after 2 weeks


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally able to source some Milo locally that went down last weekend. Today I mowed for the last time before being away for 10days on vacation. First Tnex application of the year going down tomorrow (weather wasn't cooperative today).













The lawn is very "stemmy" even after the scalp a little over a month ago. When I get back, I plan to raise the HOC an 1/8" and ride out the rest of the season.

I also finally got a firm schedule date to fix irrigation and lay new sod in the back on the 15th. Based on time of year, I'll be push mowing it for the remainder of the season. Next year I hope to sand in June and reel mow it all (including soon to be sodded bank).


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally got irrigation sorted out and added new sod.





9 pallets of 419:



In process shots:





Next day:







Next day I found a home for the leftover 12 rolls:


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I was able to squeeze a mow in this afternoon in between storms. Rear sod has been mowed once (and rolled 5-6 times)


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks great, you've definitely had some curve balls thrown your way this year!


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

This has been an incredibly frustrating year with the lawn. It's been torn up and neglected.

Last week it saw it's first annual dose of PGR. I need to be more diligent with applications next year… I let it go 8 days and I very little, but consistent growth.

Today I raised the reels for the last time of the year up to a measured height of 0.95". I double cut in an effort to burn in stripes. I don't know if it was the double cut, higher HOC, or the fact it's ~noon, but the stripes look the best they ever have.









I've got one more shot of fertilizer to throw down tomorrow, and I'll be riding it out until it goes dormant in ~6wks.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

The lawn looks great man! Those stripes really do pop.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Lawn received preemergent earlier this week.

Today I mowed again trying to further burn in the stripes.





I sprayed some fungicide along the driveway. The grass was nearly recovered from earlier in the year, but my neighbors nightly watering regime has pushed out some dollar spot:



Rear sod has filled in nicely, but I have one problematic area that has been under watered (I think). After 1 week of frequent watering I cut back on the rear zone because I was saturating the low spots. I've reduced the watering time for that zone back some now that I'm back to watering every 4/5 days. The spot just under the trees only gets hit by 1 rotor and it's the steepest part of the bank. I'm going to hand water for the next few days to see if I can get it to bounce back.







We're expected to get some cooler nights starting this weekend. I expect growth will slow substantially. I only have a couple mows left for the season.

I'm in the process of building out a plan to to apply product myself next year, but I first need to scope out costs. I want the ability to feed and apply fungicide on my own schedule without having to schedule around my service's applications.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

This has been an odd end to the season. We got some cooler weather at the start of October. My last mow of the year was Oct 8th.








While all other warm season lawns have gone dormant late Oct. (including reel cut golf courses/soccer fields), I’ve actually seen some green up and growth after some abnormally warm weather this past weekend.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

That's a massive difference between your lawn and every other lawn. Looks good.


----------

